

Online Training goes social with RunKeeper virtual FitnessClasses - MarcusL
http://runkeeper.com/blog/new-feature/training-goes-social-with-virtual-fitnessclasses

======
jakewalker
Thanks for posting this -- just signed up for the Half Marathon Beginner which
starts on Oct 17 and ends on Mar 27. Who is joining me? Just have to find a
half marathon somewhere in Silicon Valley.

~~~
hugh3
There's this one in San Francisco on April 10, which might fit in nicely with
your schedule: <http://www.ushalf.com/2/>

~~~
jakewalker
Excellent, thanks. I may sign up to stay motivated.

